# Rootzwiki IRC?



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there a Rootzwiki IRC? If so, what is it?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

#rootz on Freenode


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Look at the top menu on the site, where it says CHAT


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Look at the top menu on the site, where it says CHAT


AHAHAH, completely missed that lol. Thanks Macinyosha and R1Lover


----------

